# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Yellow spotted salamander eggs!!!!

## BerryNight

*I'm so excited, I finally got some yellow spotted salamander eggs!  They're coming along great too. They will probably hatch in the next 2 weeks and form fully over the summer! I have 32 eggs that, I'm hoping, all will turn out ok. I had 33 but as they started to form into slivers instead of spheres, 2 formed together... I'm not quite sure what will happen to them...  Anyways, I'll keep everyone updated below! Feel free to comment if you know what might happen to those 2 eggs together and if in the fall your interested in getting some sallies and live in or near NY.*

----------


## Terry

Good luck with your spotted salamander eggs! Would like to see pictures, if you can  :Smile:

----------


## BerryNight

I wqould send a picture but i dont know how and now they have little arms!  :Big Grin:

----------

